# what is that sound?



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

As far as I have seen they all whistle. Mine has been whistling from day one its a 2018. I have seen other people on here say that whistling is normal and is the turbo engine? Don't quote me but I wouldn't worry about whistling.


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

this is not a turbine sound. I checked. sound comes from a generator. Thanks)


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

aircom said:


> this is not a turbine sound. I checked. sound comes from a generator. Thanks)


I have a 2018 and it whistles like this all the time


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It's s time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Paranoia strikes deep
Into your life it will creep
It starts when you're always afraid
You step out of line, the man come and take you away


----------

